# Forgot to switch slx derailleur to "off"



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey all,

I just bought a surly ice cream truck that has a shimano slx rear derailleur on it. I had no idea that these derailleurs even had the on/off switch for the clutch mechanism. I thought that was an XT and above thing. 

Anyway, not realizing this I removed the rear wheel a couple of times without switching it to off. I did notice that it was more difficult to remove the wheel because the derailleur didn't want to move, but didn't think much of it since it still moved enough to take the wheel out. Then I saw the switch.

So did I mess it up leaving it on and taking the wheel off? Shimanos directions do specifically mention flipping it to off before removing the wheel.

Thanks.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Not a problem...it's made to move.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Whew! Good to know, I thought I'd ruined it for a minute (though it shifts fine still...)

So then I assume Shimano tells you to turn the switch off just to make it easier on the person taking the wheel out?

Thanks!


----------

